# White tree frog terrarium?



## labbunny (Sep 3, 2011)

just woundering if people could put some pics up so i can get some ideas  I will be using a exo terra but not sure what size i want some ideas first :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Can do. No nozzles in it now though, and it's not an Exo, but rather a custom made 80cm wide x 50cm deep x 60cm high viv from Rainforest Vivs:-










Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

60 x 45 x 60 this was.

Get as big as you can afford/have space for.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

This is my first attempt at a 60 x 45 x 60 Viv for my whites, its a max of mosty planted viv with two exo terra fake trailing plants. The first pic is the day we got the 3 of them a few months ago, and the second is the other day with more hiding bits for them, each frog has his own favourite spot that you are garenteed to find them at in the day, the last one is 'shrimp' in his favourite spot, a 'mother-in-laws tongue' plant!


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

This is what I had my pair in.












































Hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## labbunny (Sep 3, 2011)

these are all beautiful set ups thank you! :2thumb: But no one has a water fall. which was like my only idea :lol2: 
my water fall idea was just to be a small on with a small pool at bottom nothing fancy what do you think?

the exo terra i was thinking of getting was the 36"X18"X36" or would this be too big :thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Beg to differ, mine has a water fall in it, slap bang in the middle.

Here's a pic before I had put all the branches and the prayer plant in, you might see it better:-










One thing I will say though, if adding a waterfall you need to go big.

Ade


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

If your going for live plants, get something with really big and strong leaves. Whites just bound about at night wrecking everything! Ive got an anthurium in mine which can just about withstand these fattys.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Anthurium scandens are indeed good, with leaves a little like a slightly smaller pothos. Pothos, prayer plant and dracaena are also good plants for White's. Inch plant and wandering jew tend to get squished, but can be used if you grow them up through other plants, as I have in that viv.

Ade


----------

